# Différence Apple TV et Airtunes



## Tartiflette_Power (21 Juillet 2010)

Hello!

J'aurais aimé savoir si Apple TV lis les fichiers présents sur le DD du Mac OU ne fait qu'afficher sur la TV ce qui est affiché sur le Mac (donc fait tourner les applications affichées sur 2 "écrans" différents). 

Merci!


----------



## napalmatt (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Si j'ai compris la question :
Oui, l'Apple TV peut être synchronisée avec une bibliothèque iTunes (jusqu'à 5 de mémoire) autre que celle de l'Apple TV ou bien directement lire ses fichiers internes. Il y a donc deux modes, quelques infos *là*.

On parle bien ici de bibliothèque iTunes, on ne peut pas afficher sur sa TV une image de l'écran de son ordinateur via l'Apple TV.


----------



## Tartiflette_Power (26 Juillet 2010)

napalmatt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si j'ai compris la question :
> Oui, l'Apple TV peut être synchronisée avec une bibliothèque iTunes (jusqu'à 5 de mémoire) autre que celle de l'Apple TV ou bien directement lire ses fichiers internes. Il y a donc deux modes, quelques infos *là*.
> ...



Donc en fait l'Apple TV est avant tout un Media Center avec DD intégrée si je comprends bien? :rose:


----------



## napalmatt (27 Juillet 2010)

Oui tout à fait...


----------

